# Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?



## BennyBurton (21. Juni 2012)

*Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hey zusammen, 

leidiges und schon oft gestellte Frage: Monitor zum zocken! 

Genau, jetzt bin ich auch wiedermal nach etwa einem Jahr an der Reihe, nach neuen Monitoren Ausschau zu halten 

Und zwar suche ich einen Zockermonitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll, Schnelle Reaktionszeit, Kein Ghosting aber trotzdem sehr gute Farben! 
Mit einem 1920 x 1080 wäre ich glaub auch nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Ich hätte schon gerne 1920 x 1200. Momentan spiele ich mit 3 x 24er Monitoren von HP über Eyefinity. Sprich 6048 x 1200. 

Habe schon bei Prad einiges gesehen, dort sind allerdings nicht allzu viele Monitore gelistet, die man scheinbar fürs Zocken brauchen könnte. 
(PRAD | Kaufberatung Spiele Monitore ab 27 Zoll) 

Zudem überlege ich mir, ob ich auf ein spiegelndes LED Panel zugreifen soll. Mein Zocker-Büro ist eh immer dunkel und ich lege sehr viel Wert auf gute Farben! 

Momentan bin ich auf folgende interessante Modelle gestoßen und wäre für ein paar Tipps und Meinungen sehr dankbar 
1.) NEC PA301W-BK (sehr hoher Preis von etwa 1700 Euro pro Stück) 
2.) Samsung T27A750 LED (lange Signalverzögerung???) 
3.) Asus VG278H (Nur 1920 x 1080)


----------



## Superwip (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

In einer zuverlässig dunklen Umgebung hat ein spiegelndes Panel keine Vorteile- aber auch keine Nachteile; erst bei mäßiger Helligkeit ist das Spiegelnde Panel mit effektiv besseren Kontrasten im Vorteil- solange keine Lichtquelle im Spiegelbild ist.

Wie groß ist dein Budged?

Willst du drei Monitore? ...und brauchst du in dem Zusammenhang DisplayPort?

Legst du viel Wert auf eine große Auflösung?



> 1.) NEC PA301W-BK (sehr hoher Preis von etwa 1700 Euro pro Stück)


 
Für deine Anwendung wohl definitiv oversized und zu teuer



> 2.) Samsung T27A750 LED (lange Signalverzögerung???)


 
Auch nur 1920x1080, suboptimaler Inputlag, unnötige TV Funktion, relativ teuer



> 3.) Asus VG278H (Nur 1920 x 1080)


 
In der Tat der wohl beste Hardcore Zocker Monitor in der Größenklasse (gute Reaktionszeit, guter Input Lag, 120Hz)

Die Bildqualität und die Blickwinkelstabilität sind aber dank TN Panel nur mäßig.

________

Alternativen:

*76,2cm/30" 2560x1600*

*Dell UltraSharp U3011*
Zur Zeit günstigster Monitor dieser Klasse- und gleichzeitig der vielleicht beste für Spieler; die Bildqualität ist ausgezeichnet, die Reaktionszeit ist für IPS nicht schlecht; der Inputlag ist aber etwas suboptimal (im Normalfall aber unproblematisch)

*68,6cm/27" 2560x1440*

Hazro H27WC
Preisbrecher, Schwächen bei der Verarbeitung
Mehr dazu: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,85...icht/LCD/News/

*HP ZR2740w*
Beliebt, gut verarbeitet, preiswert
Test: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test...p-zr2740w.html

*Dell UltraSharp U2711*
Gut verarbeitet, lange Zeit der beliebteste und preiswerteste 2560x1440er Monitor
Test: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test...ell-u2711.html

*Yamakasi/Crossover 27Q (Import aus Südkorea!!)*
Mit weniger als 400€ absolute Preisbrecher, leider nur schwer zu bekommen; Die Monitore können auch "übertaktet" und als einzige 2560x1440 Monitore überhaupt mit 100/120Hz angesteuert werden (3D ist aufgrund der Reaktionszeit aber nicht möglich); Schwächen bei der Verarbeitung (im Vergleich zu Dell und HP), Support kann man (hierzulande) vergessen.
Mehr dazu: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community...ps-883360.html

*Samsung SyncMaster S27A850D*
Neuartige PLS Paneltechnologie, kein IPS Glitzern und schneller als die meisten IPS Panels

*1920x1200*
Die wenigen guten Monitore mit dieser Auflösung, die es in dieser Größenklasse gibt sind leider sehr teuer, sodass ich im Zweifel jedenfalls einen 2560x1440er vorziehen würde.

*1920x1080*

Bei entsprechendem Budged würde ich hier auf jeden Fall zum Asus VG278H greifen- zumindest wenn du viel Wert auf Reaktionszeit und Inputlag legst


----------



## BennyBurton (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hey 

erst mal viiielen Dank für Deine Mühe!
Das ist für mich schon immer ein ziemliches Dilemma wenn es um sowas geht. Sitze sehr viel vor dem Rechner. mindestens 12 Stunden pro Tag (Abeit und Hobby) und möchte natürlich nichts kaufen, was ich später bereue.

Also der Asus VG278H würde mir auch am besten gefallen. Nur habe ich dann vom Platz (Pixel) ja eher einen Rückschritt vom jetzigen Stand (3 x HP ZR24w) gemacht. Im Moment möchte ich wieder einen großen statt drei, da mir 24 Zoll einfach viel zu klein ist. Problem wäre bei Asus dass ich wegen der 3D Unterstützung meine ATI Grafikkarte erst durch eine Nvidia ersetzen müsste, weil das scheinbar sonst nicht klappt.

Monitore mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440er hatte ich auch schon gesucht. Die Gefundenen sollen jedoch meistens eher schlecht fürs Zocken sein, und/oder haben kein 120Hz für 3D.
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind 2560x1440 auf 27 Zoll kleiner als 1920x1200 auf 24 Zoll. Sprich Schrift, Details im Spiel etc. werden dann noch kleiner dargestellt. richtig? Sprich bei der Auflösung sollte man wiederum fast gar richtig 30 Zoll schauen?


Grüßle


----------



## MihawkLFC (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Moin,

Schau dir mal die Catleaps an.
Erfahrungsberichte findest Du genug im Netz. Davon gibt es ebenfalls eine 30" Variante, die ist aber nicht so preiswert wie die 27" Variante.
Den Link hat dir ja Superwip geschickt.
Es gibt übrigens auch in limitierter Auflage diese Monitore die dir 'ne 120Hz - Wiedergabe versprechen (nvidia-Karte vorausgesetzt)
Einfach mal Catleap 120hz suchen auf ebay.de

Grüße


----------



## BennyBurton (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hey,

also das catleap zeugs kannte ich bislang nicht. Hab mich mal son bisschen durchs Netz gelesen. Scheint ja vielversprechend. Hab da auch schon einen gefunden der mir "Perfekt Pixel" Versionen in 27 und 30 Zoll verkaufen will/kann.

Eine Sache nur : Ist 2560x1440 auf 27 Zoll nicht schonwieder zu klein? Sprich wenn man beispielswiese von Schrift oder Details in einem Spiel ausgeht. Die werden ja dann mikrig dargestellt auf 27 Zoll. Sprich noch kleiner wie bei 1920 x 1200 bzw. 1080. Oder lieg ich falsch?

Hat jemand von euch auch so nen Catleap?

Grüßle


----------



## Dellwin (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Ich hätte auch gerne einen 27 Zöller IPS Bildschirm mit 2560x1440 und LED Technologie.Die Dell Monitore sind leider alle so dick...


----------



## ElSchwingo (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hab einen Crossover mir aus Korea importiert, kann nur sagen für den Preis ein Topteil.
Sehr stabiler Standfuß, von den Anschlüssen her ist er leider auf DVI begrenzt.
Ich wollte mir zurerst einen Dell 2711 besorgen aber der war mir dann preislich zu teuer.


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Entweder man greift zu den Korea-Monitoren (Infos hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html), nimmt aber einige Abstriche in Kauf, spart dafür eine Menge, oder man greift zu höherwertiger Ware wie Samsung, Dell, aber zahlt entsprechend. Gute Monitore findet ihr hier: PRAD | Online Testmagazin für Monitore, TV sowie Beamer & Projektoren


----------



## BennyBurton (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hi,

atm bin ich mir jetzt bisschen unschlüssig.... Habe die Catleap Variationen der verschienden Hersteller angeschaut. Super Sache!
Allerdings hindert mich jetzt etwas die nicht vorhandene 3D Unterstützung. Ich mein ich gehe im kommenden Schritt von 3 x 24 Zoll (Multiscreen-System) auf ein "einfaches" 27 oder 30 Zoll "zurück" und möchte eben jetzt nicht weniger haben wie vorher.

Tendiere mitlerweile wieder zu dem Asus VG278H. Nur gibt es da eine entscheidene Frage! Ich würde mir dann eine neue Grafikkarte wegen nVision zulegen. JEdoch steht bei der Auflösung der Karte folgendes:

Auflösungen:
1024x768x32Bit: 200 Hz 
1280x1024x32Bit: 170 Hz 
1600x1200x32Bit: 120 Hz 
2048x1536x32Bit: 85 Hz 
2560x1600x32Bit: 60 Hz (Dual Link)

Wenn ich bei 1920x1080 zocke, ist dann überhaupt noch 120 Hz möglich? Denn die 120 Herz benötige ich ja auf jedenfall für 3D. Diese Auflösungsvariante ist leider nicht aufgelistet... 
Kann mir da ggf. noch jemand helfen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Für 1920x1080 @120Hz wird ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel benötigt (das liegt dem Monitor aber bei).

Um welche Grafikkarte handelt es sich denn? 3D benötigt rund die doppelte Leistung der Grafikkarte, siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## BennyBurton (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Eine GTX 670 Dass man hierfür ein DualDVI brauch weiß ich, nur die Auflösung ist eben so für 120Hz nicht angegeben.


----------



## xSunshin3x (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Da musst du glaub' ich selber Profile erstellen (und anwenden)


----------



## Superwip (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Keine Angst, man muss nicht selber irgendwelche Profile erstellen, die GTX 670 unterstützt auch so 120Hz @ 1920x1080 via Dual Link DVI (und Display Port).

Die Auflösung ist wohl nicht angegeben, da es eine ziemlich lange Liste werden würde, wollte man alle möglichen Auflösungs-Frequenz Kombinationen angeben..


----------



## BennyBurton (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hi,

finde es halt etwas komisch, dass die Allerwelts-Auflösung gerade fehlt.

Wenn ich diesen Fred anschaue mit dem SLI Vergleich, frag ich mich ob das sein kann. Der Typ der die Auswertung gepostet hat, hat in seiner Signatur eine 690 GTX. Und damit soll es im Single-Betrieb, so dermaßen Einbrüche geben? Das hieße ja, für Normalverbraucher ist ein 3D System nahezu unmöglich.... Oder wurde hier mit einer anderen Karte getestet? Immerhin kostet eine 690er GTX noch im 4-Stelligen. SLI kommt bei mir nicht in Frage da ich nur mit meinem Board auf Crossfire gebunden bin/wäre.


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*



BennyBurton schrieb:


> Der Typ der die Auswertung gepostet hat, hat in seiner Signatur eine 690 GTX. Und damit soll es im Single-Betrieb, so dermaßen Einbrüche geben? Das hieße ja, für Normalverbraucher ist ein 3D System nahezu unmöglich....



Dieser "Typ" bin ich 

3D auf sehr hohen / ultra Settings ist nunmal ein SLI-Feature, ich war selbst überrascht, wieviel Mehrleistung 3D von der Grafikkarte fordert.

edit:



BennyBurton schrieb:


> Oder wurde hier mit einer anderen Karte  getestet? Immerhin kostet eine 690er GTX noch im 4-Stelligen. SLI kommt  bei mir nicht in Frage da ich nur mit meinem Board auf Crossfire  gebunden bin/wäre.



Getestet habe ich das mit ein- und derselben Karte, ich habe nur für die Single-GPU Ergebnisse eine der beiden GPU's im Treiber deaktiviert (also ungefähr entsprechend der Leistung einer GTX680).

Eine GTX690 kannst Du auch in mit einem nicht SLI-fähiges Board betreiben.


----------



## BennyBurton (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Hi also hast du das gar nicht mit SLI getestet sondern nur mit der Dual GPU 690?
Dass man hierfür keinen SLI Verbund braucht, leuchtet ein  Hatte auch mal vor etwa nem Jahr noch, eine ATI 5970 mit 2 GPUs drauf.

Meine Unklarheit bezieht sich dahingehend eher darauf, ob mit "nur" einer 670er GTX alles flüssig rennt. Sagen wir mal in einigermaßen guter Grafik und Details...? (z.B WoW, Crysis 2..., Farcry 3?)
Unterschied zwischen 670 und 680 ist ja laut verschiedenen Benchmarks nur marginal.

Immerhin geh ich ja jetzt runter auf "mickrige" 1920x1080..

Da Du dich hier in dem Fred gemeldet hast (danke dafür), würde ich beiläufig gerne noch fragen wollen, was Du für einen Bildschirm verwendest?

Grüßle


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zocker Monitor zwischen 27 und 30 Zoll (lieber 30) mit LED Panel und spiegelnder Oberfläche?*

Ja, mit SLI sind hier nicht 2 GTX690's gemeint (das wäre ja Quad-SLI), sondern der interne SLI-Verbund der GTX690.

Mit nur einer GTX670 wirst Du bei grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen die Settings schon etwas runterstellen müssen (z.B. bei BF3). Ältere Spiele sollten aber schon gut laufen.

Ich habe mich nur in den Thread hier eingeklinkt, weil Du mit dem Asus VG278H liebäugelst, genau den habe ich nämlich. Ich finde den Monitor sehr gut. Hier mein Feedback von damals: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ling-oder-doch-gleich-wqhd-3.html#post4271991

Aber natürlich kann er von der Farbwiedergabe und Blickwinkelstabilität nicht gegen einen IPS-Schirm anstinken.


----------

